# Eyeball Plant



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

My first prop of the year (though it was started last winter and has sat in my office unpainted ever since). Ironically, it's not even for this year's decorations; it's a gift for a friend who liked my carnivorous plant last year and asked me to make him some sort of plant creature of his very own. "Peek-a-boo Plant" was painted today. She's made out of styrofoam balls, bathroom tissue paper mache, acrylic paint, a stick, some moss and an old pot.

































And finally, for you guys that like to get real close up to the detail...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice plant GF!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Fabulous! I love the way the eyes look and that texturing in really cool....XLNT job!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That would look good in my office. Excellent details! I am very jealous.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

love it! it screams laberynth! how did you get it to look so scraggly and textured?(jealous...)


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thats great! excellent work!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that I just saw an eye wink at me! 

Excellent work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is soo me...Eye love that Ghoul!....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's nice of you to make something so unique for someone. I couldn't part with that if I made it. Nice work.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome! Between your eyeball plant and man eating plant, I'm feeling the need to create an Unseelie Forest next year!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks 



Silent Requiem said:


> love it! it screams laberynth! how did you get it to look so scraggly and textured?(jealous...)


hee hee I love those little eyeballs in the movie! The scraggly texture is down to a) the fact that I used toilet paper instead of newspaper for the mache and b) dry brushing.



HalloweenZombie said:


> It's nice of you to make something so unique for someone. I couldn't part with that if I made it. Nice work.


You know, HZombie, there was a moment when I was building it and I got that excited buzz in my stomach as it took shape, and I thought "I can't give this away!". But I think it's cool that he likes my work/creepy stuff so much that he'd want it in his house year round, and I know the plant is going to a good home


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hey, I was wondering what type of plants those are....

but then I thought..."irises, of course!"


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Dave:You have a good _eye_ for plants. Did you study them as a _pupil_ or just read up on them in your spare time?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice, i want one ---so your making a how too , right


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Pyro. The how-to is the same as the carnivorous plant technique (just don't give the eyeballs an open mouth and teeth  ).


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE it!! That is just way too cool.. great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is so cool. You did a great job painting the eyes, they look freaky.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work! Love the colors.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Eye like this little prop. Nice work!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Love the detail and colors on it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The Eyes have it! Excellent plant!! I love the paint job; all those varying greens and purples... awesome texture. Way cool. I'd love to fill a flowerbox with those.

Do you still have it? A coat of epoxy on the eyes will give them a nice wet-looking shine all the time. The coloring on those eyes is so great, a wet look would make them even more gross and alive-looking.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job.

You guys seriously have to stop making so much cool stuff. My to do list is huge while my money and space are tiny.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool beans Ghoul..
I love eye plants


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



Revenant said:


> I'd love to fill a flowerbox with those. Do you still have it? A coat of epoxy on the eyes will give them a nice wet-looking shine all the time. The coloring on those eyes is so great, a wet look would make them even more gross and alive-looking.


Yes it's in my dining room. The epoxy is a great idea. I don't have any on hand, and when I scavenged around the house for a substitute, all I could find was clear nail polish (which gave it a shine, but not the depth that the epoxy would).



Lilly said:


> cool beans Ghoul..
> I love eye plants


One day I will go eyeball plant crazy and create an entire collection of them...as soon as I can fit them into a theme. Thanks Lilly. And thanks for being one of the only other people I know besides myself who says 'cool beans'


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!! I'm working on something sorta like that inspired by your orginal one!!!Good work!!!


----------



## Joe Boo (Feb 27, 2008)

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

You really did a fantastic job! the colors and the texture are perfect! great imagination!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

cerinad said:


> Nice!!! I'm working on something sorta like that inspired by your orginal one!!!Good work!!!


Let me know when you finish it. I'd love to see pics!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

that is really cool, makes me think of Labyrinth also (hey lady your only aloud to throw your own head)
I am continually amazed at the talent here.

btw-I like you signature. They Might Be Giants right?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ithurt said:


> that is really cool, makes me think of Labyrinth also (hey lady your only aloud to throw your own head)
> I am continually amazed at the talent here.
> 
> btw-I like you signature. They Might Be Giants right?


Nice quote from Labyrinth, and good job spotting the TMBG lyric


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it!!! I would love to see the look on my moms face when I handed her the 'plant she couldn't kill'. Heh.


----------

